# Kangaroo creek Rainbows



## Specks (Jul 6, 2010)

ive only got three at the moment but am buying a lot more to move in a bigger tank and i was wondering about sexes of the fish. i know with guppies and swordtails that males have exteria genetalia. with rainbows im pretty sure they dont but with comapring these fish i think that the biggest one may be the male and they other two are females.(the two smaller ones are almost identical) or all three are males?
not sure, please give me some feed back on these fish


----------



## shaye (Jul 6, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## kupper (Jul 6, 2010)

Well you have a pair shown in pic two 

Males color up females generally are a drab grey to silver with slight color hues thru the fins


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 6, 2010)

I would say in the second pic, the fish on the right is the male with the colouration in the anal & second dorsal fins, also those fins have some black banding at the outer edge. Rainbows are often sexually dichromatic, the males being more colourful. I have a book on native freshwater fishes at home, if I remember I'll see if I can find some more info tonight.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 6, 2010)

Look like males to me.
Females have stuff all color and more of a silver belly.


----------



## Specks (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks guys but the camera is ineffective at capturing the colours as the smaller ones do have black on their dorsal fins and also red.
looks like when i buy more ill be going for all the girls. thanks guys
also if any1 else keeps some kangaroo creek rainbows or any other for that matter post them and give everyone a look


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 6, 2010)

If kangaroo rainbows = _M doubolai_ Then they are all males.. I have kept and sold them for the last 10 years...No pics , but people should be able to goggle them.

Heres a female : http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish1/crimson-spot-rainbowfish-1.jpg


----------



## Specks (Jul 6, 2010)

yeh they are M doubolai and thats what i thought but i have wanted confirmation from someone like you.
hey scleropages do you still keep and breed them as im very interested at getting more. they have them at my locale shop but im seeing if i can get them cheaper

oh btw thanks for the pic on the female. will help me with purchases


----------



## Specks (Dec 26, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> If kangaroo rainbows = _M doubolai_ Then they are all males.. I have kept and sold them for the last 10 years...No pics , but people should be able to goggle them.
> 
> Heres a female : http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish1/crimson-spot-rainbowfish-1.jpg



bumping the oldthread but do u still sell them scleropages, still looking fr more as i have got a fair few in a pond now and want some more for th pond


----------

